# wpa_supplicant 0.5.7 & ipw2100 (kernel 2.6.20) incompatible?

## skibbi

Hi,

since updateing to wpa_supplicant 0.5.7 it is impossible for me to connect to my WLAN. I test the suspend2-sources kernel 2.6.19 and 2.6.20 and the kernel integrated ipw2100 module.

With wpa_supplicant 0.5.4 & 2.6.19 everything worked well. No changes of kernel config or wpa_supplicant.conf.

I moved wpa_supplicant.conf to /etc/wpa_supplicant/ because a package update said I should do it (baselayout I think).

I also ran wpa_supplicant by hand to see debugging output...

Here are my configs:

wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

   ssid="whome"

   scan_ssid=1

   mode=0

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   psk=the key generated with wpa_passphrase

}

```

and some debugging output

```

# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='whome'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=21 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:0c:f1:53:9c:20

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface eth1

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=5):

     77 68 6f 6d 65                                    whome

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=5):

     77 68 6f 6d 65                                    whome

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

```

----------

## skibbi

No suggestions anybody?

----------

## skibbi

It seems that wpa_supplicant 0.5.7 has problems with dbus (sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1 installed). Disabling dbus use-flag for wpa_supplicant was the solution for my problem - now everything works again.

I will try to verify the problem tomorrow and post my results.

----------

## bigmauler

Thank you so much. I had been trying to get that to work all day. Yeah removing the dbus flag for wpa_supplicant did the trick.

----------

## skibbi

No problem and good that someone verifys the problem.

I will add a bugreport later this day.

----------

## skibbi

So I added the problem to bugs.gentoo.org bugtracker. The Bug ID is 171018

----------

## Mcihi

here are my useflags for wpa_supplicant:

```
emerge -pv wpa_supplicant

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7  USE="readline ssl -dbus -gnutls -gsm -madwifi -qt3 -qt4" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

it still won't connect...

here my wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="TGM"

        priority=5

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        eap=PEAP

        identity="mfischer"

        password="xxxxxxxxxxx"

        ca_cert="/etc/certs/tgm_root.pem"

        phase1="peaplabel=1"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

}
```

here the output of "wpa_supplicant -dd -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf":

```
Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

Line: 8 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=3):

     54 47 4d                                          TGM             

priority=5 (0x5)

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

key_mgmt: 0x8

eap methods - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

identity - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     6d 66 69 73 63 68 65 72                           mfischer        

password - hexdump_ascii(len=7): [REMOVED]

ca_cert - hexdump_ascii(len=23):

     2f 65 74 63 2f 63 65 72 74 73 2f 74 67 6d 5f 72   /etc/certs/tgm_r

     6f 6f 74 2e 70 65 6d                              oot.pem         

phase1 - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

     70 65 61 70 6c 61 62 65 6c 3d 31                  peaplabel=1     

phase2 - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     61 75 74 68 3d 4d 53 43 48 41 50 56 32            auth=MSCHAPV2   

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='TGM'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=21 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:0c:f1:42:f3:bd

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface eth1

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'TGM'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'TGM'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=11

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'TGM'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=11

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface eth1

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

here my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

here the output of the radiator.log:

```
Code:       Access-Request

Identifier: 43

Authentic:  Ce<0><0><153>\<0><0><155>r<0><0>9z<0><0>

Attributes:

        Message-Authenticator = Z<213>x<148><198><215><252><27><248><202>+<171><238>L<149><19>

        User-Name = "mfischer"

        State = ""

        NAS-IP-Address = 10.3.4.5

        NAS-Port = 2

        NAS-Port-Type = Wireless-IEEE-802-11

        Calling-Station-Id = "00-0c-f1-42-f3-bd"

        Framed-MTU = 1000

        EAP-Message = <2><2><0><6><3><0>

Thu Apr 26 17:43:13 2007: DEBUG: Handling request with Handler ''

Thu Apr 26 17:43:13 2007: DEBUG: Rewrote user name to mfischer

Thu Apr 26 17:43:13 2007: DEBUG:  Deleting session for mfischer, 10.3.4.5, 2

Thu Apr 26 17:43:13 2007: DEBUG: Handling with Radius::AuthFILE: OUTERAuthentication

Thu Apr 26 17:43:13 2007: DEBUG: Handling with EAP: code 2, 2, 6

Thu Apr 26 17:43:13 2007: DEBUG: Response type 3

[b]Thu Apr 26 17:43:13 2007: INFO: EAP Nak desires type 0

Thu Apr 26 17:43:13 2007: DEBUG: EAP result: 1, Desired EAP type 0 not permitted[/b]

Thu Apr 26 17:43:13 2007: INFO: Access rejected for mfischer: Desired EAP type 0 not permitted

Thu Apr 26 17:43:13 2007: DEBUG: Packet dump:

*** Sending to 10.3.4.5 port 1046 ....

Code:       Access-Reject

Identifier: 43

Authentic:  Ce<0><0><153>\<0><0><155>r<0><0>9z<0><0>

Attributes:

        Reply-Message = "Request Denied"

```

Actually i don't know what "Desired EAP type 0 not permitted" means.

I had to reinstall gentoo on my laptop - my wireless network had worked with the same configuration before - but i think it was a 16 or 17 kernel. now its 20...

thanx, Michi

----------

## JaquesStrap

skibbi,

Thanks a lot, your post saved me some pains too.

-JS

----------

## skibbi

No problem but the cool point of this is, that the maintainer isn't interested in solving this problem. Maybe he has no time but then he/she should say that.

----------

